# pre made pressure gauge for OVP Mod



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Has anyone used one of these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Espresso-Maker-E/161207195351?epid=1769635886&hash=item2588b296d7:g:kf4AAOSwabhUX2RF

My portafilter is the type with two holes underneath and no spouts, so I'd need to buy a new portfilter anyway to do the mod, as well as all the other parts. So it seems easier just to buy this pre made one. if anyone has any experience of these please let me know. Thanks


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

tommyp215 said:


> Has anyone used one of these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Espresso-Maker-E/161207195351?epid=1769635886&hash=item2588b296d7:g:kf4AAOSwabhUX2RF
> 
> My portafilter is the type with two holes underneath and no spouts, so I'd need to buy a new portfilter anyway to do the mod, as well as all the other parts. So it seems easier just to buy this pre made one. if anyone has any experience of these please let me know. Thanks


I'm sure you're well ahead of me but are you certain it doesn't screw off? I didn't realise mine did....


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

No there isn't a spout just two holes underneath, so nothing to unscrew. I don't know what version of portafilter it is.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

tommyp215 said:


> Has anyone used one of these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Espresso-Maker-E/161207195351?epid=1769635886&hash=item2588b296d7:g:kf4AAOSwabhUX2RF
> 
> My portafilter is the type with two holes underneath and no spouts, so I'd need to buy a new portfilter anyway to do the mod, as well as all the other parts. So it seems easier just to buy this pre made one. if anyone has any experience of these please let me know. Thanks


Hi,

That's just a portafilter with the gauge already attached so should be fine. Swap the gauge for a spout & you could use it to make coffee too but clearance would be less than with your current one.



Jon_Foster said:


> I'm sure you're well ahead of me but are you certain it doesn't screw off? I didn't realise mine did....


Some of the earlier ones were cast like this one on the bay so nothing to screw off. They're great candidates for converting to nakeds too.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Some of the earlier ones were cast like this one on the bay so nothing to screw off. They're great candidates for converting to nakeds too.


Aah not seen those before!


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's just a portafilter with the gauge already attached so should be fine. Swap the gauge for a spout & you could use it to make coffee too but clearance would be less than with your current one.
> 
> Some of the earlier ones were cast like this one on the bay so nothing to screw off. They're great candidates for converting to nakeds too.


Yep thats the type. I bought the classic on eBay there is no date sticker underneath do you know what sort of age it might be?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

tommyp215 said:


> Yep thats the type. I bought the classic on eBay there is no date sticker underneath do you know what sort of age it might be?


With that type of portafilter you're looking at pre-phillips 90's era or there abouts. Should be a 1425w model with the larger solenoid.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There was a pass it forward thread with one of these PFs and gauge going on quite a while back... and I'm sure a fair few people have them.

It would probably be worth sticking a Wanted 'To Borrow' thread up, might save you a few quid as you only really need it once.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah I had seen those threads although they seem to be sending the gauge not the whole portafilter, so therein lies the problem.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I can send you a PF, but by the time you pay to post both items and then return you may be nearing the cost of buying from ebay.

I in fact have a gauge, and a PF, but not the connecting coupler... if you want me to post them over I can and you can find the right coupler, but depends if its worth the bother to save 15-20quid.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am interested in this porta-gauge too because my portafilter doesn't have 3/8 thread. Does anyone test this particular?


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm just going to buy this and possibly sell it on seems the simplest option


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

I got a gauge of eBay for £10 has 3/8 adaptor too so you only need to screw the spout off


----------

